# ROCKFORD FOSGATE T3652-S 6.5" Component



## fake_usa (Apr 16, 2011)

*ROCKFORD FOSGATE T3652-S 6.5" Components*

Anyone running these? I can't find a review anywhere.

The T2 6.5" seem to get good reviews so I assume these should be even better.

Rockford Fosgate® - T3652-S


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Hopefully they'll sound as good as they look!


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

IIRC the new T3 and T5 are supposed to have a lot of throw.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

According to a RF rep I spoke to, the T3 and T5 components are alot better than RFs other speakers.

You should test them out and give us a complete review


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

Angrywhopper said:


> According to a RF rep I spoke to, the T3 and T5 components are alot better than RFs other speakers.
> 
> You should test them out and give us a complete review


Xmax is 12 mm on the t3, idk if it's one way.

I don't doubt that they might be decently good, but their pricetag (msrp at least) is absurd. They want $700 for the T3 and $1,700 for the T5.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

huckorris said:


> Xmax is 12 mm on the t3, idk if it's one way.
> 
> I don't doubt that they might be decently good, but their pricetag (msrp at least) is absurd. They want $700 for the T3 and $1,700 for the T5.


Pretty sure you can get them cheaper than MSRP, even authorized. Also, if they sound as good as the other high end component sets in the market, they're priced accurately.


----------



## fake_usa (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah the MSRP is rediculous! Only reason I considered these was that they were waaay cheaper online. I ended up picking them up today for $310 out the door at a local shop. Both store owners said these T3's blow the T2's away, they said they were very impressed with them during a Rockford demo. 

They better be good cause I could have had some other discountinued top brand comps for around the same price. :surprised:

Hope to get the rest of my components this week and get time to install my sytem this weekend. I'll let ya' know how they sound, :earmuffs:


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

fake_usa said:


> Yeah the MSRP is rediculous! Only reason I considered these was that they were waaay cheaper online. I ended up picking them up today for $310 out the door at a local shop. Both store owners said these T3's blow the T2's away, they said they were very impressed with them during a Rockford demo.
> 
> They better be good cause I could have had some other discountinued top brand comps for around the same price. :surprised:
> 
> Hope to get the rest of my components this week and get time to install my sytem this weekend. I'll let ya' know how they sound, :earmuffs:


Wow not bad. I look forward to reading a review. If nothing else they should get loud.


----------



## stealthninja (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice deal on those , wish my local dealer had half a brain to cut a deal once in a while. he is high priced , requires appointments two days in advance and never offers a deal or package price. my old one back in TX offer the better half of all these complaints and more...


----------



## fake_usa (Apr 16, 2011)

I installed these over the weekend.
On start up I was not impressed with them on a flat EQ, they just sounded ok, I had my hopes set highier.
So I messed around with the EQ and they sounded much better.
Now after listening to them pretty loud over they past two days I think they sound even better. I don't know if you have to break in a speaker but I swear I think these things are sound better now. I'm very happy with them.
I last few systems I built (over 10 years ago) I used MQ Quart Q's, MB Quart's, Alpine, polk, bostons, and I think these sound just as good if not better then all of them!


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

fake_usa said:


> I installed these over the weekend.
> On start up I was not impressed with them on a flat EQ, they just sounded ok, I had my hopes set highier.
> So I messed around with the EQ and they sounded much better.
> Now after listening to them pretty loud over they past two days I think they sound even better. I don't know if you have to break in a speaker but I swear I think these things are sound better now. I'm very happy with them.
> I last few systems I built (over 10 years ago) I used MQ Quart Q's, MB Quart's, Alpine, polk, bostons, and I think these sound just as good if not better then all of them!


Cool. In which areas did they need eq?


----------



## fake_usa (Apr 16, 2011)

huckorris said:


> Cool. In which areas did they need eq?


It could be the acoustics of my doors but I lowered the EQ at 200hz a little bit and also around the 1500-2000 hz areas.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

fake_usa said:


> Yeah the MSRP is rediculous! Only reason I considered these was that they were waaay cheaper online. I ended up picking them up today for $310 out the door at a local shop. Both store owners said these T3's blow the T2's away, they said they were very impressed with them during a Rockford demo.
> 
> They better be good cause I could have had some other discountinued top brand comps for around the same price. :surprised:
> 
> Hope to get the rest of my components this week and get time to install my sytem this weekend. I'll let ya' know how they sound, :earmuffs:



So, in the end was it money well spent?


----------



## fake_usa (Apr 16, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> So, in the end was it money well spent?


Yeah I think for what they go for online ($350) they are a good choice.
I ran these for a couple days before I installed my sub and they give a nice full sound. Honestly if you are not a basshead you could probably run these in full range and be pretty happy with them. 

I had old school MB Quart Q's in my 97 Cobra which cost me I think around $600 bucks and these sound just as good if not better....


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

It's about time Fosgate started making some higher end component speakers.

The prices are a little higher than I would like to see, but so are a lot of other companies offerings.


----------



## ouchouchouch (Dec 2, 2011)

hey guys! new member from aus, and im planning to get 2 pairs of these speakers. can anyone recommend me an amp? i have been told to get the t600-4 but that only runs 100x 4 @4ohms and 150 x 4 @ 2 ohms. can someone help me out? im a bit confused as to the ohms bt... i know the speakers are rated at 125 @ 4 ohms.


----------



## fake_usa (Apr 16, 2011)

Im running 50 watts to mine from a Zapco dc360.4 amp and using the included rockford passive crossovers, they sound great !! That amp you're looking at will run them fine. Just make sure you get a good deal on that Rockford stuff because the MSRP is really high. Good luck!!


----------



## ouchouchouch (Dec 2, 2011)

you're only running 50watts to them? wont they clip? im getting the two pairs and the t600.4 for about 1100 shipped to australia... you cant buy this stuff in australia, let alone for these prices. im quite jealous of the US sometimes.


----------



## fake_usa (Apr 16, 2011)

Not sure what kind of system you're building but for my install 1 set of T2's and rear fills play exetremly loud, louder then I every need to play them. More power would probably be fine but they are crystal clear up to the loudest level I ever turn up to. Not sure the DB but after one song that loud, my ears are ringing afterwards as of I was at a club or concert all night.


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Most RF amps make a good bit more power than the ratings show. The 100x4 should do nicely.


----------



## Joshcollings21 (Apr 7, 2012)

Re: Rockford t3 6.5s and Polk audio pa4000.4
I have a set of r.f. T3 6.5"s and have em hooked up to my t800 4 channel along with my jbl 560gti 5 1/4"s. let's just say I'm not at all impresse by the Rockford t3's!!!! It's sound is VERY DISTORTED!!!!! I contacted r.f. And since I go them from sonicelectronix im screwed as far as any kind of warranty or being able to take them back!!!! $400 beating!!!! Thanks r.f.


----------



## fake_usa (Apr 16, 2011)

Joshcollings21 said:


> Re: Rockford t3 6.5s and Polk audio pa4000.4
> I have a set of r.f. T3 6.5"s and have em hooked up to my t800 4 channel along with my jbl 560gti 5 1/4"s. let's just say I'm not at all impresse by the Rockford t3's!!!! It's sound is VERY DISTORTED!!!!! I contacted r.f. And since I go them from sonicelectronix im screwed as far as any kind of warranty or being able to take them back!!!! $400 beating!!!! Thanks r.f.



You either received a factory defect or your system is not setup correctly. 

What is your HPF set to?


----------



## Durzil (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone else have any opinions on these? I'm Looking at these T3's as well as Alpine SPX-17PRO's but am having a hard time finding reviews on the T3's. 
They are similarly priced for me so which would you buy and why? I"m also open to other suggestions in the $400 and under category.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Durzil said:


> Anyone else have any opinions on these? I'm Looking at these T3's as well as Alpine SPX-17PRO's but am having a hard time finding reviews on the T3's.
> They are similarly priced for me so which would you buy and why? I"m also open to other suggestions in the $400 and under category.


I used these for about a month before selling them because of a few personal reasons of mine. Had nothing to do with the drivers at all. 
In that short amount of time i ran them with the passives and active both with a polk audio 4 channel and they sounded VERY nice. So nice that i'm thinking about buying another set here shortly. Going to try a couple of drivers from madisound before i do though. otherwise i would already have them now. 
All i did while using them passive was knock the tweeter down a bit with the passives. Sounded really good.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

Joshcollings21 said:


> Re: Rockford t3 6.5s and Polk audio pa4000.4
> I have a set of r.f. T3 6.5"s and have em hooked up to my t800 4 channel along with my jbl 560gti 5 1/4"s. let's just say I'm not at all impresse by the Rockford t3's!!!! It's sound is VERY DISTORTED!!!!! I contacted r.f. And since I go them from sonicelectronix im screwed as far as any kind of warranty or being able to take them back!!!! $400 beating!!!! Thanks r.f.


RF didn't tell you to buy them unauthorized. in fact, everywhere i've ever seen or read, they want you to buy authorized. in this opinion, in this case, the tool broke itself:laugh:


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

still laughing!


----------

